# Alpine 7998 no display



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello everybody! I decided to get my head unit out of storage, with spring coming up and all... It was stored in a plastic bag, and in a sealed box with packing peanuts. 

The bench setup was a 12v, 10A power supply, with a little amp and a test speaker. All known good and working. I just ganged the red and yellow wires to the positive supply, and ran a ground wire as well.

The hu lights up, beeps, even opens up with no problem. It will load a cd, and play it. Radio works as well, and it will tune. The buttons will change illumination color, volume is fine, everything...

The only problem is the alphanumeric display is completely blank. I know it has a blackout function, but even in blackout mode, a function change or input should give you a bit of display for a few seconds. I tried to get out of blackout mode, and did multiple resets, all to no avail.

Does anybody have any suggestions? Is this any kind of common problem? Does anybody have a good price estimate to repair the display? Or recommendations for a good shop? Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## CorNut (Feb 1, 2011)

I had that happen to one of my head units where I had to lift up on the faceplate for it to work, turned out the pins were dirty or something, after cleaning them it worked but mine was a detachable faceplate where yours isn't (or is it?) but luckily my screen was fine and it was just a connection issue so I didn't have to spend $ to get it fixed. If it worked before storing in plastic you'd think it'd be something really simple, there is no visible plugs or anything that may have come semi-loose? I know it was wrapped in plastic and I would think the humidity would have to be really high to cause problems but was it very humid where you stored it?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Try cleaning the faceplate contacts with an eraser..

Edit: just realized this isn't a detachable face..


----------



## CorNut (Feb 1, 2011)

I just tried researching that headunit and all I can find is the faceplate flips around, wherever it makes its connection, have you tried cleaning that? is it a wire that is removable and possible to do?


----------



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Try cleaning the faceplate contacts with an eraser..


Can also use alcohol wipes.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

whitedragon551 said:


> Can also use alcohol wipes.


Sure, but doesn't abrade the corrosion from the terminals the same.. 

Could almost guarantee it's a connection issue... possibly ribbon cable needs a re-seat or it's cracked.. seen it 100 different times when I was doing repairs.. .


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats the Fantom Face right? Mine had that same problem. The Biolite display burns out eventually, but thats the first time I have ever heard of a unit that was kept in storage and lost the display while in a plastic bag. I dont think the part is available anywhere anymore even in Pac Parts. Thats what I hate about that head unit. Good SQ but that dispolay is really problematic.


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, thanks to everybody who has replied so far. No, the facepiece is not removable. I CAN see a small ribbon cable in the back that bridges to the main chassis. It looks OK from what I can see. I'll try to wiggle it around with some forceps or a couple of jewler's screwdrivers. I'm also going to keep it inside for a couple of days. My garage is cool (about 45 degrees) but not cold. Maybe if everything warms up, it will chase the gremlins away.

There's nothing on ebay right now except for the ribbon cable; available from a joint in the UK. Nothing real current CL, but the latest posting did give a number to call... 

My Google-Fu found a contact number for Alpine repair, I'll give them a call tomorrow. I'll also dig around and find some more places if I can. 

Anybody else have any good ideas?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

If you can't get it to work, another place is Lifetime Service Center.. Authorized Alpine repair..


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

alpine will fix any hu for a flat fee of $95 (unless they raised it since last year) which includes return shipping. i sent in a damaged 7998 to them last year (different damage) and they repaired/replaced a whole list of items. if they can't fix it they don't charge and still send it back to you for free. 

(800) TECH-101


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice.. didn't know that..


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

nineball said:


> alpine will fix any hu for a flat fee of $95 (unless they raised it since last year) which includes return shipping. i sent in a damaged 7998 to them last year (different damage) and they repaired/replaced a whole list of items. if they can't fix it they don't charge and still send it back to you for free.
> 
> (800) TECH-101


FO' SHIZZLE! That's exactly the kind of lead I was looking for! I'll give them a call and (pleasepleasepleasepleaseplsease) see if they can help.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi 9mmmac! Just wondering if your alpine 7998 is working properly again. Did you replace the display? Was alpine able to service your 7998?
Hope to hear from you soon.
Thanks! 

marlon


----------

